# 4 Years....



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2005)

Today is the official aniversery of MartialTalk.  It's been 4 years since we went live.  We've seen many changes, some good, some bad, some still to be decided. We've seen many come and go and some come again. It's been an incredible journey.

 My personal thanks to all those past and present who have helped build MT into one of the better places on the web. 

 The last 4 have been a wild ride.  I wonder what the future has in store for us?

 :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Aug 1, 2005)

artyon:

 Wow 4 years... thats awesome.  This place is great, the learning that takes place, the good times had, it's about as close to the after class moments at a dojo.  Thanks to you, the other staff, the seniors that make it all come together.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2005)

My thanks also to everyone particpating (and lurkers too  ) for making MT a great place to share ideas, thoughts, information, humor and insights. I've made some good friends here and feel a part of a larger whole. :asian: To all.

Happy (belated) Birthday MT!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 1, 2005)

I stumbled on to this forum just over a year ago and have enjoyed every part of my journey here.  I have learned lots, laughed lots and met incredible people who have helped shape the way I look at the world.  Like Macaver, I have forged some friendships as well.

 Thanks Bob and the rest of the team.  You do a bang up job of keeping MT chugging along.

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow, I thought MT had been here forever!  At least it feels that way.

 -Michael


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow, time sure goes by fast!!  Thats awesome though and I'm sure the years will keep getting better!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 1, 2005)

That's awesome Bob congrats!  artyon: artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, *congrats Bob & MT!* artyon: :cheers: 

I'm glad I found my way back over here.  I had joined back in 2002 (under another username) but was "turned off" by seeing a lot of flame wars & didn't see the use for posting much.  However, when I started training with Mr. Billings he kept mentioning MT (as did the GoldenDragon & cdhall), so I came back on about a year & a half ago & am glad I did - the Admins & Mods are great about keeping people in line, & I've personally been helped by connecting with other martial artists in this forum. 

_*Keep on truckin'!!!*_ :supcool:


----------



## Gemini (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats to you and your staff, Bob. You have an excellent site here and I'm glad to be a member.

Regards,

Don


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Yes, *congrats Bob & MT!* artyon: :cheers:
> 
> I'm glad I found my way back over here.  I had joined back in 2002 (under another username) but was "turned off" by seeing a lot of flame wars & didn't see the use for posting much.  However, when I started training with Mr. Billings he kept mentioning MT (as did the GoldenDragon & cdhall), so I came back on about a year & a half ago & am glad I did - the Admins & Mods are great about keeping people in line, & I've personally been helped by connecting with other martial artists in this forum.
> 
> _*Keep on truckin'!!!*_ :supcool:


I joined during the "Great Flame Wars" time period as well and wound up lurking more than anything.  Bob, you and rest did a great job gettin the site through that time and all of the smaller bonfires since.  I'd have to say that 99% of the time this is a very laid back place for an MA to relax and share....just stay out of the study unless you're wearing asbestos underwear :ultracool 

Congrats, Bob!  Looking forward to continued enjoyment of the site for a long time to come.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 1, 2005)

Happy aniversery


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 1, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> The last 4 have been a wild ride.  I wonder what the future has in store for us?



The Perfect Storm?

Level 10 Earthquake?

An Invasion?

A Tsunami?

Or lots of people all posting and sharing, and enjoying each others company.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Bob Hubbard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, tough choices there Rich... 

I'd have to go with #5 Regis... yeah that's my final answer!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2005)

That's great!

-Member #30,  Join Date: 08-28-2001


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2005)

Yay MT


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 1, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> artyon:
> 
> ....... _*This place is great, the learning that takes place, the good times had, it's about as close to the after class moments at a dojo. Thanks to you, the other staff, the seniors that make it all come together*_.


Well said!  I don't post that often, but I truly look forward to checking the forums every day.  MT has been a very positive part of my personal journey, and I thank you, Bob, and all of the mentors, moderators and very helpful members here for making this a little oasis in the middle of a busy day!

-Garry


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations Bob!


----------



## Blindside (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice job Bob!  You have started something good here, and all the other members, admins, mentors, seniors, etc etc have contributed to make it a fantastic resource.

Lamont


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations Bob! Keep up the good work!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob - you know I think MT rocks.


----------

